# Video tutorials - Hobby 750 stuff



## david-david

Hi guys,

I've done a fair bit of work on my van and was thinking about posting some videos showing what I've done and ways I repaired/replaced stuff.

If anyone is interested I'll make some in order.

Here's a list of what we've done.

1. Leaky window - take out, clean, apply sikaflex, reseal
2. Hot cupboard - find loose tubing, re-attach and seal
3. Kitchen tap - replacement
4. Kitchen Tap - braided hose problems
5. Crunchy floor - applying floor seal repair
6. USB points - different USB points for different areas
7. Water ingress - wheel arches...simple fix!
8. Bad radio reception - two fixes....FM and DAB
9. Rain on roof - clearing gutters and grids
10. batteries - fitting new batteries, location and sizes
11. MPPT controller - how to replace and install
12. Replacing shower point - fiddly but obvious when you see it!
13. Underslung gas tank - pros and cons
14. Cab Air Con - how to check it
15. LED lights - how to change and why
16. Cleaning - what products and why I used them

....Plus a few more!


I'm not sure if you guys need or want this info?

I'm only an owner and not a pro (although I am a professional builder!) but have seen quite a few of the same problems cropping up time and again.

I'm thinking a video may give me a bit of extra time to explain some things which typing doesn't.

It will be fairly labour intensive so bear with me and give me your chosen topic and I'll do my best to fully explain it and show you how I solved it. If I don't know what the problem is, I'll be honest and let you know.

This is my way of keeping these Hobby's on the road for a bit longer and paying back to you guys who have helped me more than I can say over the last 12 months 

I promise everything I video will be done with a basic tool set that every owner will have....but you may need a bit time! 

Dave & Karen

P.S.....we're getting married this June!


----------



## bognormike

excellent news, look forward to it


----------



## raynipper

Yes, congratulations David.
Any info on the 750 will get my attention.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Yaxley

Congratulations David on your wedding.
Yes I would also be interested in the work you have carried out on your 750.
Ian


----------



## raynipper

David.
Mine seems to function well for an old 2000 model. The only item thats failed recently is the Cruise Control. I remember you updated the furnishing and decor which looked much more appealing.
My only concern with mine is with the corrosion to the window surrounds and edges to the hab door. Getting them treated and sprayed again is the answer but somewhat expensive just for minor cosmetics.

Ray.


----------



## david-david

raynipper said:


> David.
> Mine seems to function well for an old 2000 model. The only item thats failed recently is the Cruise Control. I remember you updated the furnishing and decor which looked much more appealing.
> My only concern with mine is with the corrosion to the window surrounds and edges to the hab door. Getting them treated and sprayed again is the answer but somewhat expensive just for minor cosmetics.
> 
> Ray.


My folks have just had a full respray for less than a thousand pounds. They did have to go to Morocco though!

I'll post some pics later today. It looks like a good job. Something I'll be thinking about in the next couple of years. I'll make a holiday of it at the same time.


----------



## david-david

raynipper said:


> David.
> Mine seems to function well for an old 2000 model. The only item thats failed recently is the Cruise Control. I remember you updated the furnishing and decor which looked much more appealing.
> My only concern with mine is with the corrosion to the window surrounds and edges to the hab door. Getting them treated and sprayed again is the answer but somewhat expensive just for minor cosmetics.
> 
> Ray.


I have the same problem around the same areas. Its like aluminium rust, where it bubbles up and crumbles like a fine powder if you pick at it?

My folks had the same problem in the same areas but were getting quotes for several thousand in the UK.

They went to Morocco last year and noticed quite a few motorhomers getting all sort of work done, they got chatting and found out the prices for labour are incredibly cheap by UK standards so decided to get the van sprayed when they returned this year.

The work looks really good and my folks are very happy with the results and my dad can get a bit picky when it comes to his van!

He clipped a tree last year on the top rear corner of the fin (the blue section) and ripped a chunk of it off. These guys sorted that as well. All decals freshly reapplied and all for under a thousand pounds!!

I'll be looking to get this done in a couple of years when I get down to Morocco.

Pics -


----------



## Yaxley

That looks an excellent job and at a reasonable price.
Ian


----------



## raynipper

*Corrosion*

Yes David.
You can see a bit of corrosion on the join but there is more bits here and there. Not enough to do a complete respray but difficult to match the old paint.
Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

david-david said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've done a fair bit of work on my van and was thinking about posting some videos showing what I've done and ways I repaired/replaced stuff.
> 
> If anyone is interested I'll make some in order.
> 
> Here's a list of what we've done.
> 
> 1. Leaky window - take out, clean, apply sikaflex, reseal
> 2. Hot cupboard - find loose tubing, re-attach and seal
> 3. Kitchen tap - replacement
> 4. Kitchen Tap - braided hose problems
> 5. Crunchy floor - applying floor seal repair
> 6. USB points - different USB points for different areas
> 7. Water ingress - wheel arches...simple fix!
> 8. Bad radio reception - two fixes....FM and DAB
> 9. Rain on roof - clearing gutters and grids
> 10. batteries - fitting new batteries, location and sizes
> 11. MPPT controller - how to replace and install
> 12. Replacing shower point - fiddly but obvious when you see it!
> 13. Underslung gas tank - pros and cons
> 14. Cab Air Con - how to check it
> 15. LED lights - how to change and why
> 16. Cleaning - what products and why I used them
> 
> ....Plus a few more!
> 
> I'm not sure if you guys need or want this info?
> 
> I'm only an owner and not a pro (although I am a professional builder!) but have seen quite a few of the same problems cropping up time and again.
> 
> I'm thinking a video may give me a bit of extra time to explain some things which typing doesn't.
> 
> It will be fairly labour intensive so bear with me and give me your chosen topic and I'll do my best to fully explain it and show you how I solved it. If I don't know what the problem is, I'll be honest and let you know.
> 
> This is my way of keeping these Hobby's on the road for a bit longer and paying back to you guys who have helped me more than I can say over the last 12 months
> 
> I promise everything I video will be done with a basic tool set that every owner will have....but you may need a bit time!
> 
> Dave & Karen
> 
> P.S.....we're getting married this June!


Damned good idea, wish I'd set up a camera to do my build, but then maybe not


----------



## shingi

As an aside Ray, that blue and silver paint is available in aerosol spray cans and is a perfect match, or at least it was for my x244. I posted these paint codes some time back on the Hobby pages. Just for your info.in case you wanted to fix it. Cheers MICK 0


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Shingi.
I don't feel up to removing all the window surrounds and preparing all the corroded other bits and spraying.
I have put it off now for 5 years and it's no worse. It's only my wife who keeps on about it.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

david-david said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've done a fair bit of work on my van and was thinking about posting some videos showing what I've done and ways I repaired/replaced stuff.
> 
> If anyone is interested I'll make some in order.
> 
> Here's a list of what we've done.
> 
> 1. Leaky window - take out, clean, apply sikaflex, reseal
> 2. Hot cupboard - find loose tubing, re-attach and seal
> 3. Kitchen tap - replacement
> 4. Kitchen Tap - braided hose problems
> 5. Crunchy floor - applying floor seal repair
> 6. USB points - different USB points for different areas
> 7. Water ingress - wheel arches...simple fix!
> 8. Bad radio reception - two fixes....FM and DAB
> 9. Rain on roof - clearing gutters and grids
> 10. batteries - fitting new batteries, location and sizes
> 11. MPPT controller - how to replace and install
> 12. Replacing shower point - fiddly but obvious when you see it!
> 13. Underslung gas tank - pros and cons
> 14. Cab Air Con - how to check it
> 15. LED lights - how to change and why
> 16. Cleaning - what products and why I used them
> 
> ....Plus a few more!
> 
> I'm not sure if you guys need or want this info?
> 
> I'm only an owner and not a pro (although I am a professional builder!) but have seen quite a few of the same problems cropping up time and again.
> 
> I'm thinking a video may give me a bit of extra time to explain some things which typing doesn't.
> 
> It will be fairly labour intensive so bear with me and give me your chosen topic and I'll do my best to fully explain it and show you how I solved it. If I don't know what the problem is, I'll be honest and let you know.
> 
> This is my way of keeping these Hobby's on the road for a bit longer and paying back to you guys who have helped me more than I can say over the last 12 months
> 
> I promise everything I video will be done with a basic tool set that every owner will have....but you may need a bit time!
> 
> Dave & Karen
> 
> P.S.....we're getting married this June!


Hi David, would be interested in your fix for No 1 - Leaky window.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sounds like a nice thing to do for your fellow MHers Terry, I did simple picture thing, but videos would be far more use.


----------



## david-david

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sounds like a nice thing to do for your fellow MHers Terry, I did simple picture thing, but videos would be far more use.


That's what I thought. A video speaks a thousand words.

I've had a bit of work to do and Cheryl needed a few things so I've had to prioritise my time (oooh! look at me being all important!)

The videos will need myself and Karen (someone needs to hold the camera!) for a few hours for each job and it will need editing so unfortunately it will take a bit of time to bring it all together.

I'm going to try and do a video for every job I've done and may have to use a bit of artistic licence for jobs already done (not completely stripping back) but will attempt to show each step in turn.

You guys have helped so much over the last year, I feel the least I can do is pay a little back.

I know with older vans taking it to dealer for every hiccup can be very costly if its out of warranty and it can be very daunting attacking your pride and joy with a screwdriver...or a hammer!! (only joking!)

In my experience this year, The Hobby is pretty much bullet proof. Things have cropped up and were rectified. I appreciate not everyone will have the same knowledge base or confidence so I hope the videos will encourage other to 'have a go'. There's something very special about knowing whatever problem crops up you can deal with it. Its very empowering.

First job - Leaky window

I'll try to get a video posted this week.

David.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I look forward to seeing them as they appear, maybe start a new thread just for the videos with a meaningful title in the tech/mech forum so anyone who needs it will at least have a starting point to do a search.


----------



## david-david

dghr272 said:


> Hi David, would be interested in your fix for No 1 - Leaky window.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

First video is up. Its not what you asked for, but more will follow.






I'll try and get the leaky window video up asap.

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant Dave.
Now I just got to get a mucky pair of Bib and Brace overalls and I'm all set.

Ray.


----------



## david-david

raynipper said:


> Brilliant Dave.
> Now I just got to get a mucky pair of Bib and Brace overalls and I'm all set.
> 
> Ray.


LOl...that's my business attire I'll have you know!

This my new catch phrase and outfit - Super Mario dungarees and "WORKING!"

Little person thought the video was hilarious. It made her laugh, so that must be a good thing


----------



## raynipper

If I wasn't so busy all the time I would have done this by now.
Sadly our life is just one merry-go-round of socialising and dining and guess what, getting fatter.

One of my vents (kitchen) has the receiver clip missing from the frame. I guess I will have to try and but a complete now screen frame to fix this. But again as we don't use the van enough it's not high priority.

Ray.


----------



## sunseekers

Hi Dave gréât video i have three to repair in ours :smile2: thanks for the info


----------



## david-david

dghr272 said:


> Hi David, would be interested in your fix for No 1 - Leaky window.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

Leaky window video should be up in about 1 hour. It'll be in Tech/Mech and also the sticky video thread in Hobby forum.

Dave.


----------

